# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  can lucid dreams lead to a coma, or death? what about out of body experience?

## Todash

ok, so ive been going at lucid dreams for a few years now and a few things have happend that i would like to share, but first i have a few questions that i need answering before i continue messing with what i have found. first, how closely related are lucid dreams and out of body experiences? can they be dangerous or fatal? death or coma is what i fear most and here is why. please hear me out and take the time to read what happened, i can really use any type of advice, comfort, warnings, anything would be great because the latest exp was terrifying.

ive had a few lucid dreams, some where i go into the dream with the intention of being lucid while in it, and others where i realize im dreaming mid dream and go from there. these have not been completely lucid to the point where i can do anything i want but to an extent, enabling me to have some influence on what is going on. later, and lately i have found something new, instead of laying to down to sleep as i normally would i lay on my back with my hands at my sides. from here i try to just head towards sleep while catching myself at the moment it happens, usually just before it feels like my ears either plug up or get muffled sounds become distorted or soft. i can see whatever i would see if i would open my eyes from that position, wall, ceiling fan ect. it feels like my body is unresponsive or paralyzed. depending on how deep it is i can either (with great amounts of will) move say my arms around but they move little and once the start moving (if they do) i can shake out of it, this state is uncomfortable for me and before i was doing it intentionally, i would do so to wake up and shake out.

i finally got brave enough to just ride it out, or try to one day when i was staying at my parents. i was looking up and the fan and just kinda hanging there, then i felt a sinking feeling, like i was starting to fall through my bed, i fell faster and things grew dark and i kept falling, dark and darker and then it felt like i hit something. when i did, i felt a strong buzzing sensation, almost like being shocked without pain? (at the time i thought i was dying) i was shocked out of said state and woke panting and fearful.

this last experience the one that is the reason for me finally asking about it, has a bit to do with that last exp at my parents. i was in a trailer where i work (its where i stay at the yard while im working for the week) and i let the same thing happen, after my body turned off or whatever and i knew that i was in the state i was aiming for (still unsure whether its a dream, pre dream hallucination, or obe before you go out) and i did a check by trying to put my arm in front of my eyes. (or what i could see) once i felt like my fingers and hand were in front of my face (or should be if i was awake) and saw that i could not see them, i knew for certain that i was dreaming, or at least not normally awake. from here i looked around (not turning my head) with just my eyes saw the cupboard above me and the window at the end of my bed and at that point, things got a bit crazy. i began to feel the same sensation i felt at my parents, sinking and sinking, but this time i fought it (associating it with death, i didn't really want it to happen) i began to will my self back to being level and back to where i felt i was (laying on the bed) and i eventually got there (matter of seconds) from there i tried to sit up, normally when i try to sit up like this i can't, it feels like it is extremely difficult to do so, but this time after a short delay i started to come up, too fast and too easily for comfort, i started to panic again because i had never been able to sit up before and this time i felt as if, once started i was being sucked or pulled up and or forward. i felt about a foot off the bed (all this time i never saw any part of my body, arms legs, anything) and i began to turn as if to be on my side in the air so i could try to grab ahold of something so i wouldn't be pulled away, i saw a chair near my bed and went for it and then thought that if i was being sucked away from my self or my body, going for a physical chair was absurd so i forgot about it and just tried to force/will my self back to where i was , all the while i was still being taken from where i started, in and up and forward motion from where i had lain. i started to try and scream my name, thinking that reminding whatever and or myself that i was me and needed to be where i should be would help, then i began to start saying my girlfriends name, hoping the same, trying to just be me instead of whatever else. i eventually got back to where i lay and panicked my way back to reality or consciousness, and from there i sat terrified, thinking, and amazed.  during all this, and when i am just in that state, it either isn't a dream or it does not feel like one in the least. i believe that if it is a dream (i hope it is) it feels real enough because im in it while completely aware and the logic part of my brain which doesn't function in dreams does function when you have a completely lucid dream. i understand that my fears can be completely unnecessary, but when it feels that real to you, and you have a thought that it could be possible for you to die or not be able to get back to your physical self, its hard to keep fear away from it. 

im not sure how to explain my relationship or belief in or of god, im still not sure if i do think theres a god or not probably more towards believing, but while all that was happening (matter of minutes i think, or at least it felt) a thought came that i was going to die or had died and was going to hell. i also was thinking, man it sucks that im going to hell but wtf? im not supposed to be dead yet, i did this to my self. then i leveled and started going up and forward and thought, thats great and that im going to heaven now and not hell but still, i don't really want to go there yet either, im NOT supposed to be dying this isn't my time, im just messing with dreams and the like. please please please ect, and i will tell you, i am 21 years old, i have been around the block at least once in my time, im not a mind expanding drug user or anything but i have never been that terrified in my life. the sheer will it took to stop falling and then to not go up and forward (unnecessary or not)  almost brought me to tears later when i thought about it and tried to explain it to my best buddy and girlfriend.

im sorry if this is in the wrong part of the forum and thank you so much if you took the time to read it, im not looking back to check grammar or anything i just want to get it out there for some response, it shakes me up to talk about it and even type about. but i am highly interested in lucid dreams, and obe if thats what its coming to. i have a great love for the abilities of the human mind and i think that even with the 4-6% of brain power we should be able to learn how to do as we will in dreams. i can conquer fear of death in dreams, i just want a few facts or some comfort or any type of info on the matter to help me along. let me know what you guys think.

thanks

Adam

----------


## zod

Sleep paralysis (SP) can be very frightening , but its all in your mind so all i can suggest is go into them with good expectations and believe that  the next time you have a SP it will be a good one , i understand why that would be hard given your experience but many people i know who have had sleep paralysis have had good experience , i hope this video explains a few things. YouTube - The Science of Sleep Paralysis

Sorry if this vid just scares you more but it was the only good informative one i could find

----------


## Todash

so do you think i should just let go and see whats up and out there? i just want to not end up and coma town or to get stuck in limbo or not be able to wake up. ive had a few pretty lucid dreams where i couldn't wake up when i wanted and its hard to swallow. thanks for the vid

----------


## Hukif

Oh don't worry, limbo thing is but a myth, or more like science-fiction for inception.

----------


## Suena

I just cursed at my computer about 40 times in 10 seconds.... typed up a bunch and then lost it all. Erkkkk. Anyway.

This was a very interesting read. Hurt my eyes a bit, but that's okay, it was worth it. I'm sorry this SP state is so terrifying for you, but it sounds like you're progressing. You will not die, no matter how you feel in this state. Just keep that fact at hand. As long as you haven't overdosed on some kind of drug and you enter this state, you should be okay. And since you don't use drugs, at least to that extent, you can be sure of it. I've only had a few experiences with SP and I wasn't brave enough to go through with them, so props to you for facing it. Hopefully I will be able to go through it sometime soon and I will for sure find you and let you know how it went if you're interested. This is probably more of an OBE, but I've never had much experience with them. I say that though because it doesn't seem like a dream, but you're definately not awake and you're aware of that, so, sounds like an OBE to me.





> im not sure how to explain my relationship or belief in or of god, im still not sure if i do think theres a god or not probably more towards believing



Okay, just an experience I had once, not sure how relative this is but you may find interesting. I was sort of in an SP state once but it might've just been a dream. Anyway, it was all black, couldn't see anything and for some unknown reason I started thinking about God and what it would be like to talk to him. As I was thinking this, an overwhelming fear took ahold of me and suddenly I felt I really wasn't ready to talk to God or anything that called itself God. It felt like I was already in the middle of summoning him, and the fear got even more intense, so I quit and decided to do a regular LD. Found it quite funny in my waking state later on. A few weeks later I was driving and listening to Bright Eyes when some of their lyrics caught my attention and made me remember my dream. It said, Why are we scared to dream of God when it's salvation that we want? Later, I regretted not going through with it and meeting God (whoever he would be in my dream, anyway.) This whole experience is actually what led me to DV! Anyway...








> i am highly interested in lucid dreams, and obe if thats what its coming to. i have a great love for the abilities of the human mind and i think that even with the 4-6% of brain power we should be able to learn how to do as we will in dreams.



That's great, I'm exactly the same way. All for human spirit and expanding our knowledge of ourselves. We need more people like this in the world. Be my friend, lol. No, really, I mean it. =) 

Anyways, thanks for sharing. Hope I provided even the slightest comfort. =)

----------


## DreamBud

No way you can die unless its truly your time bro you cant get stuck in a dream forever stay in SP forever or anything ive done every entry to a LD possible and im here still correct and just remember you have been dreaming and sleeping for as long as you been alive so why now would sleep kill you? Unless you get some unlucky shit where its just your time...


P.S i can also say when i was in SP for the 2nd time i thought i was going to die but i knew i wasnt it was just a consuming thought.

----------

